# Finally In Softcover - [WOIN] Universal Upgrades



## TiwazTyrsfist (Mar 25, 2017)

Which EONS issues are compiled in this?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 26, 2017)

New Upgrades for Androids
Solurials
Drahzik
Houseki, Pakak, Jamila, Zetan
Kryte
Human Variants: Clones, Belters, Jovians, Warped
New Universal Exploits
Hobbies & Quirks
Aging with Grace
Reputation, Contacts, & Credit
What Does My LOGIC Sore Mean?


----------

